# Aircraft Silhouettes



## RAF Liberators (Jul 4, 2009)

Hi all.
I'm in the process of designing a display case which will be made from 6mm clear acrylic. I'm using AutoCad as it's going to be quite a piece of engineering. What I want to do is build a virtual display so that I can see what goes where, how the different models will display and how big it's got to be.
What I'm after is a good source for aircraft silhouettes top and sides (preferably to scale) so that I can arrange the virtual "museum" and then design the display case around it.
Cheers
Gary


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi Gary, not sure on how much help they would be and you may have some of them but check out this link.

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/technical/aircraft-identification-manuals-tactics-7084.html


----------

